# Zone Alarm Issues



## the joe (Sep 5, 2007)

I am running Zone Alarm basic (free) edition and I have a few questions.

As I recall, there is essentially no support provided by zone labs (as far as help questions), is that correct?

Secondly, when I open the ZA control center, I have essentially a blank screen. I can see the internet stop button and lock button, but I have no control over any of the programs the are allowed/disallowed etc. Nothing else. Do I simply need to remove ZA and reinstall??? Or should I download the latest version, shut down the internet, and install it then? 

Any ideas would be wonderful.

joe


----------

